# Allen Iverson in EBC game



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Man that was funny. He was paired up against Rafer "skip to my Lou" Alston, and man did Allen get taken back to preschool (I doubt he even went to one :laugh: ) Rafer faked Ivy out with a fake pass and he bounced it upon Allen's head. Then Alston waited a few more seconds and really threw it hard at his head. It was hillarious :laugh:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

But of course on an NBA court in an NBA game we all know that Iverson would school him.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Not always, if alston used his moves on Ivy in a game, Allen would be laughed off the court. Plus, there was nothing illegal about what he did to Iverson, no traveling, no foul, no double dribble. So what made you think that Iverson could school him in an NBA game. It sounds to me like yout just a biased Iverson fan


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sundevilPAT *
> Man that was funny. He was paired up against Rafer "skip to my Lou" Alston, and man did Allen get taken back to preschool (I doubt he even went to one :laugh: ) Rafer faked Ivy out with a fake pass and he bounced it upon Allen's head. Then Alston waited a few more seconds and really threw it hard at his head. It was hillarious :laugh:


Fake passes usually result in being a carry because if you have ever done one before you usually bring your hand to the side of the ball and hold it there. If you were to throw the ball at someone's head, it could result in a technical foul depending on if it was on purpose. Most people who play street ball don't abide by all the rules with traveling, carrying, and other things.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sundevilPAT</b>!
> Not always, if alston used his moves on Ivy in a game, Allen would be laughed off the court. Plus, there was nothing illegal about what he did to Iverson, no traveling, no foul, no double dribble. So what made you think that Iverson could school him in an NBA game. It sounds to me like yout just a biased Iverson fan


Rafer will never be league MVP


----------

